# Adjustment Nut for Drill press



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a threaded quill stop on my drill press for setting the depth to drill. It has a 3/8-16 thread on it and I used to run a the stop nut up and down a lot for different settings. Then I found this adjusting nut with a button in it to release the thread and quickly slide it to the new position. Then you can turn it for fine adjustment.
I bought this little critter about 15 years ago and I love it. I wanted to get some in 1/2-13 thread for some friends and I cannot find them anywhere - in any catalog or web site They had them on the drill presses in Keim Lumber, but you could not buy the part separate.

Does anyone know where I can buy these neat little adjusting nuts?


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I think Delta uses those on their drill presses and you can buy them as a part from Delta. I'm not certain what the size is but that sounds right. I looked at them once because I wanted one for my Grizzly DP but Grizzly has a metric depth rod. If I recall correctly the cost of the push-button adjustment nut from Delta was about $20 including shipping.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Check with Lumberjock Alistair. He is a machinist.


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

I have a Delta that has something like that on it. Good idea.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Leave it to Keim, I thought they had everything. We need to let Lew know that you are a machinist too 
I am sure that this is one of the projects that you or I could make but not for the price they would want. Have you trien ENCO or MSC??? Just a thought.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Chuck. I will have to look at my Enco catalog. Thanks for the hint. I did not look there.

Hi Jack, if they are $20, I'll make one. I thought I paid like $8 for this 3/8 one.
I took mine off today to see if there was name on it but there was none. Then I took it apart and thought..I can make that and if they cost $20, I will. I can make a metric one too if I had the tap. There is an outer knurled "nut" with two holes in it, a spring and a threaded button that has been relieved on a mill to let the rod slide through when you push it in, Should be an afternoon project if I have the steel in the barn.
Thanks, guys!!

Just checked Enco and MCS on line and could not find one.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Good luck, Jim. Let us know how it goes. I wish I had the tools & skills to make one for my Grizz. I'm sure I could get someone to make it but they would probably charge me more than $20 to do so. It cos me $20 to just get bearings pressed off & on the quill.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Bentlyj,
Thanks, That is a deluxe version of what I need. I did find it in a round about way. I found a model of a new Delta drill press -DP350 and then went to the parts list and blow up drawing and they have the threaded shaft and the nut (p/n A02566) on there for $4.66. I'm not sure of the thread size though. I'll call their parts department in the morning!!

Jack, what is the thread size of your Grizzly. Maybe that one from Delta can be put on yours!

................Jim


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

The standard nuts for the Grizzly are M12-1.5. I've thought about checking into seeing if the stud from the Delta will fit the Grizzly since there button stop is readily available.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I wonder when Grizzly started carrying those. I looked all over their site a few months ago and didn't see these. Too bad they don't have one in 12mm.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Bentlyj, you found exactly what I have on my drill press I can't make it for that cheap. I thought if I put this to 29,000+ woodworkers, someone would come through like you did. Thank you very much!!!!!!!!!!! I looked in Grizzly catalog for a long time but I did not look in the metal working section. I will order 2 of them today.
1/2-13 is G7813

```
$7.95          the 10mm is G7320
```
 $6.95

Jack, I would call Grizzly so see if they can get you one in a 12mm x 1.5 . They may have it unpublished if they make the drill press!! When I bought my wood lathe chuck, I originally bought it with a 1 1/2"-8 thread for my south Bend metal lathe ( I did not yet have a wood lathe). I called them to see if I could buy the threaded bushing for the back of it in 1"-8 and 3/4"-16 and they had them both for cheap!. I think Grizzly is the greatest thing to happen for woodworking and metal working. I know it is Chinese stuff, but so are a lot of the old name brands any more and their stuff works good for me!! Those push button stops save so much time in the shop and my friends will be happy when I bring them one too.

Thank all you Lumberjocks who helped in this search and it was right there in Grizzly!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I ended up getting the Delta push-button depth stop. It was only about $11 including shipping. I picked up a 12" piece of 1/2-13 all thread from HD and drilled out the hole in the mounting bracket. It works good so far except the button spring seems a little weak. It's easy to overpower it and cause the stop to jump a thread or two. Now I'm hunting for a stronger spring.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

careful with that push-button stop knob…it came standard on my Delta and it has NEVER held the threads on the depth rod from day one (which is why I found this thread! I've got Euro hinges coming to finish out some cabinet doors and thought I'd ask about solutions before the stop fails again I end up drilling through the stiles).

I liked the "dial" feature on the 16" floor model much better.


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

I found a stiffer spring at ACE Hardware. I had to shorten the spring a bit but the stop works fine now.

I still have a Delta bench-top DP with the dial type stop. I almost ruined a raised-panel drawer front because the dial stop slipped so smoothly that I didn't notice until I was almost through the panel.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I order 3 of them from Grizzly today- 2-3/8-16 and 1- 1/2-13. I know the 3/8 does not slip because I have been using it for years and I push down on it a lot and it holds. I'll let you all know how the 1/2" one from Grizz works….Jim


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Thanks, bentlyj, I got the quick collars from Grizzly today , but they goofed up and sent one 3/-16 and one 5/16 -18 (or 8mm) instead of the two 3/8-16 collars I ordered. they are the same as the one that I have been using for years.

Jack, I got one 1/2-13 collar and I tried it on a bolt and it will not slip. I even pounded on it with a wooden mallet and it held.

..................Jim


----------



## JackBarnhill (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for the update, Jim. If I find I still have problems with the Delta stop even after putting in a heavier spring, I'll know where to go.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey guys, the wrong nut I received is 8mm. If anyone needs it , it is yours for the postage to ship it to you.
I think it should go for less than $3
...............Jim


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.mcmaster.com/#quick-threading-nuts/=dkvqru

Go to this link and scroll down the page.

Good old McMaster Carr.

If they don't have it, you probably didn't need it.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Hi Crank. Now they are everywhere. Boy the LJ's sure help to find things..Thanks, Jim


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for all of the links : )


----------

